# General > Sport >  Fraserburgh flounder in the face of Wick's firepower

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Fraserburgh flounder in the face of Wick's firepower*


WICK ACADEMY.....4........BROCH......1 Reporter Noel Donaldson  MANY-A-FAN would probably have settled for a draw in Wick.   Academy's encounter with on-form Fraserburgh on Saturday.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

